# [GELÖST] HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*[GELÖST] HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Hi zusammen, für ein Schulprojekt dürfen wir eine Homepage schreiben für ein Modehaus. (Achtung ich werd euch mit Sicherheit öfters mal bombadieren xD)

Also da soll auch ein Kontaktformular rauf: Inhalt:

Herr/Frau [als Checkbox]
Telefonnummer
Name
Vorname
Nachricht
Straße/Hausnummer
PLZ
Ort

alles als Textfelder.

Nun sollen diese ganzen Sachen beim Klick auf Senden folgendes tun:

1. Sie sollen in eine Excel-Tabelle gehen:
- Die Excel Tabelle hat gleichnamige Spalten wo es eingetragen werden soll (also oben steht alles drüber, darunter sollen dann die Daten stehen). Die Nachricht soll ebenfalls in die Excel Tabelle 
- In der Excel tabelle soll zusätzlich eine ID erstellt werden. D.H. bei dem ersten Kontaktformular kommtin die erste Spalte dann eine 1 rein, automatisch (ich werde gleich eine Beispieldatei hochladen)
- Zusätzlich sollen Datum und Uhrzeit abgespeichert werden 

2. Soll eine EMail mit allen Daten inklusive ID und Datum/uhrzeit an den inhaber des Modehauses gesendet werden.
Also z.B.:

Betreff: Neuer Eintrag im Kontakformular [ID: ??]
Inhalt dann alle Daten wie oben beschrieben und die Nachricht des Kunden.

3. Bis auf Straße/hausnummer, PLZ und Ort und Telefonnummer sollen ale Felder Pflichtfelder sein und müssen ausgefüllt sein, damit man das Formular absenden kann.


ganz wichtig: Keine Access Datenbank, der Auftraggeber hätte gerne eine Exceltabelle..


Keine Sorge verdienen werd ich daran nichts ausser evtl eine gute Note (was bei meiner Gruppe eh schon schwer wird) und ein Frühstück ^^


So long Sn0w1

Excel-Datei (2003) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: PHP und JavaScript können verwendet werden. Ach und ich suche natürlich nach dem HTML Quellcode, um das ganze zu realisieren  ^^
EDIT2: Quellcode möglichst kommentieren, muss aber nicht, bin ja dankbar wenn ich überhaupt ne Lösung finde ^^


----------



## milesdavis (27. April 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Html kann das nicht, da musst du schon php (o. Ä.) nehmen. Und als einfache Tabelle musst du eine *.csv - Datei erzeugen. Die kannst du ganz normal mit Excel einlesen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

php ist ja auch in Ordnung.. Da ich aber der totale php Noob bin brauch ich da eine ganz dicke anleitung bestenfalls den fertigen kram..

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (28. April 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Keine Access Datenbank, der Auftraggeber hätte gerne eine Exceltabelle..



Access?? Igitt, wer will den sowas.

Wie auch immer. 

Da du offensichtlicch zimlich n00big bist würde ich dir empfehlen für die Tabelle eine CSV-Datei zu erstellen. Da brauchst dan keine Excel-Api oder suwas und kannst direkt in eine Datei rein schreiben. Excel kann es dann auch öffnen.

Schau dir dazu einfach in der PHP-Doku das Dateihandling an. Für jedes Abgeschickte Formular fügst du dann eine Zeile in die CSV-Datei hinzu. Für die Id musst du vor dem Schreiben die letzte auslesen und und erhöhen. Prinzipell eigentlich recht einfach.

Du sollst aber was lernen, deswegen werde weder ich  noch andere dir das komplette script ausprogrammieren. Obwohls wahrscheinlich nur 15 minuten dauert.


----------



## Sn0w1 (30. April 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Du sollst aber was lernen, deswegen werde weder ich  noch andere dir das komplette script ausprogrammieren. Obwohls wahrscheinlich nur 15 minuten dauert.



*gg* Genau das ist mein Problem. Lernen sollen wir dabei eigentlich garnichts mehr, nur wnen wir uns da reinlesen müssen wird unsere Zeitplanung eng.. Ich denke 8 Wochen für Modehaus plus Onlineshop werden seeeeeehr eng für 2 Anfänger und ein halbkönner. Heißt wenn wir uns erst reinlesen und rumprogrammieren müssen gehen uns Tage verloren die wir nicht haben.. Ich sitz nebenbei schon an der sql Datenbank für den Shop weil ich hier nicht weiterkomme...


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Najo, wie gesagt, mir wiederstrebt es das komplett auszuprogrammieren. Ich habs auch gelernt und dadurch kann ich dir jetzt helfen. 8 wochen ist durchaus machbar, nicht verzweifeln! Lies dir PHP-Tutorials durch. Formular mit in-datei-schreiben und dann download ist recht trivial und wird auch von diversen Basis-Tuts abgedeckt.

Was ist denn sein SQL-Problem?


----------



## Sn0w1 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Na SQL bekom ich hin.. Hab mich da nur rangesetzt weil ich mit dem hier nicht weiterkomme.. Zum Thema PHP lernen.. Naja.. In den 8 Wochen muss die Homepage fertig werden, ich hab Abi-Prüfungen nebenbei Fahrschule etc pp, von daher werden 8 Wochen sehr eng, wenn man bedenkt das ich der einzige bin der halbwegs was mit HTMl am Hut hat. ^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Dann stellt sich für mich die Fage, warum ihr so ein Projekt überhaupt macht / machen müsst. Wie auch immer bei konkreteren Fragen kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen, und setz dich ran, so schwer ist das was du brauchst nicht.


----------



## Sn0w1 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Okey dann setz ich mich wohl mal ran.. ^^


----------



## The_Veggie (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [GELÖST] HTML Kontaktformular in eine Excel tabelle übertragen*

Auch wenns schon lange her ist, habt ihrs gebacken bekommen?


----------

